# Relaxation and postive ivf cd



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

hey all

Was wondering about getting the Zita West relaxation and positive visualisation cd has anyone got this or used it? 

If so what is it like and does it actually help you to relax and be more positive regarding treatment?

Thanks

Nat xxxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Natalie

I was a real skeptic before I used it, but I have to say it did help me relax and be more positive about things. Although, on occasion it was so relaxing I never actually got to the end of it, as Zita's voice was so calming I fell asleep.

KA xxx


----------

